# Hunter remote control ceiling fan



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Take heart, Home Depot will gladly give you a refund.........


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Of course they will. What brands do you buy from the supply house? I dislike doing things twice due to defects, unless I messed up and then I deserve to do it twice.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

If I have a client ask, I recommend Minka Aire.

They have great customer service. I have had a few clients have some sort of issue with the product. Called Minka Aire, gave them the product number and a description of what was wrong, and they sent out replacement parts.

There was never a when and where did you buy it, or do you have a receipt. Since then, I won't buy or recommend anything else. They pretty much won a customer for life.

That being said, prepare to drop a pretty penny for them, they are expensive.

But, you get what you pay for.:thumbsup:


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Switched said:


> If I have a client ask, I recommend Minka Aire.
> 
> They have great customer service. I have had a few clients have some sort of issue with the product. Called Minka Aire, gave them the product number and a description of what was wrong, and they sent out replacement parts.
> 
> ...


Never heard of them, but definitely worth a shot. Is this a brand most SH carry ?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

newbi said:


> Never heard of them, but definitely worth a shot. Is this a brand most SH carry ?


No, you are going to have to go either to them directly if they sell them, go online, or find a lighting store.......if any are still in business.:laughing:


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Switched said:


> If I have a client ask, I recommend Minka Aire.
> 
> They have great customer service. I have had a few clients have some sort of issue with the product. Called Minka Aire, gave them the product number and a description of what was wrong, and they sent out replacement parts.
> 
> ...


Great product! Your spot on about the expensive bit as well


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Switched said:


> No, you are going to have to go either to them directly if they sell them, go online, or find a lighting store.......if any are still in business.:laughing:


Very true. A couple of lighting stores in my hometown just went out of business.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

it's great that someone has good customer service on their products, but evn so are they paying for your time to fix something bad that they sent you?


----------



## chrisjacob (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, I have gone through this kind of situation and got a solution also. 
I have purchased an IR detection device which can pick up an IR signal when point remote at them. 
In order to operate the remote controlled fan properly, I have set the transmitter both in the ceiling fan and the remote.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

My supply house has a lighting showroom ...thank God!....I can send a customer there and I still get my discount....so it works!:thumbsup:


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

newbi said:


> I have installed numerous Hunter ceiling fan products and are usually my go to brand. However, I installed a new remote controlled ceiling fan for my mother's house and the rf transmitter was bad out of the box.


Correct me if I'm wrong but, don't the remote control units have dip switches on them? Perhaps the unit isn't bad, just not set at the same frequency as the reciever?


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

CopperSlave said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but, don't the remote control units have dip switches on them? Perhaps the unit isn't bad, just not set at the same frequency as the reciever?


Yes they do have dip switches on them, and in my experience every time I've had trouble with them is when there not set right.


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

i had a call once,ho said his bedroom fan turn on another fan in the house and didnt know why....dip switches were all the same....


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

Last week, HO said they had a lightning strike hit a tree outside, ok possibly, there was some bark missing, then as I am walking into the basement the switch plate is on the floor in a few pieces, she told me the the lighting blew the plate off the wall and it came off in her hands when she turned the light on.....I couldn't help but laugh.....I don't think this has anything to do with this thread.....hijacked!!!


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

Auselect said:


> Last week, HO said they had a lightning strike hit a tree outside, ok possibly, there was some bark missing, then as I am walking into the basement the switch plate is on the floor in a few pieces, she told me the the lighting blew the plate off the wall and it came off in her hands when she turned the light on.....I couldn't help but laugh.....I don't think this has anything to do with this thread.....hijacked!!!


Either I'm drunk, and I'm not denying the possibility, or you forgot a sentence or two here...


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

Stickshaker said:


> Either I'm drunk, and I'm not denying the possibility, or you forgot a sentence or two here...


I don't think I missed anything, neighbor said lighting made her lose power so I went to have a look, it was just a few tripped breakers but as I was following her down the stairs she told me the lightning blew off the switch plate because it fell apart when she turned the lights on.....I just found that pretty funny


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

Are you talking about the fact it has nothing to do with the thread...yeah, I had a few when I wrote it, somehow it ended up on the wrong thread....


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Auselect said:


> Are you talking about the fact it has nothing to do with the thread...yeah, I had a few when I wrote it, somehow it ended up on the wrong thread....


Still a good story and, I'd say she understood her problem:laughing:


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Shane B said:


> Yes they do have dip switches on them, and in my experience every time I've had trouble with them is when there not set right.


Yes, I set the dip switches to match. Unlike most manly men, I take the time to read instructions. I feel sorry for the next SOB that buys the fan on open item discount.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

donselec said:


> i had a call once,ho said his bedroom fan turn on another fan in the house and didnt know why....dip switches were all the same....


I had a call where the fan would start and stop on it's own. I figured it out when the neighbour asked me to fix theirs, too.


----------



## Shane B (Feb 24, 2013)

newbi said:


> Yes, I set the dip switches to match. Unlike most manly men, I take the time to read instructions. I feel sorry for the next SOB that buys the fan on open item discount.


:thumbup:


----------



## arthur (Feb 7, 2012)

YES! problem with my customers remote was that the code switch must have got knocked in the remote when they changed the battery! Opened up the fan, saw the receiver was different and fixed it. And they were almost ready to buy a new fan!


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

xlink said:


> I had a call where the fan would start and stop on it's own. I figured it out when the neighbour asked me to fix theirs, too.


I had grief with one of those dogs.
I installed a Hunter fan with a Hunter remote kit. The gal called, saying that the fan was doing strange things, turning on and off by itself, light turning on in the middle of the night, etc.
It turned to be the buttons sticking on the remote transmitter. It also would run the 9 volt battery down. I returned it and picked up a Hampton Bay. It seemed to be a little better.
BTW, the Hunter lifetime guarantee isn't worth the paper it's printed on.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Hunter is becoming crap like every other brand.

Minka is decent but very overpriced. They are the OEM for a lot of the more expensive Hampton Bay stuff, which costs half of what Minka does.

First of all, if you advise customers NO REMOTE CONTROL FANS you will save them and you a lot of headache, and (them) money.

Second of all, if a customer asks for a recommendation, suggest Emerson for residential and Envirofan for commercial/industrial. They are the only two nationally available companies that havent been heavily affected by this across the board drop in quality that has even affected Hunter and Casablanca. You dont have to take my word for it, but you wont regret it.

Gulf Coast is also pretty good but they are only available at Dan's Fan City.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

My gripes with Minka- Additional fall guard wire supplied with many of their fans. - If your fans are so heavy they fall alot, lighten them up, not depend on piano wire security fallback failsafe method.

2nd- Several models require blade attachment before lifting up the motor to the ceiling- pain in the ass. 

Otherwise they are really good fans and never had to balance any of them.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Not uncommon to have a bad transmitter or bad receiver. I always carry a spare "new" with me just in case.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Except that there are a ton of different types that arent all compatible.


----------



## MikesElec (Mar 24, 2011)

On hunter fans there is a very thin shrink wrap around the battery on the remote. So check there.


Also, if you have a remote installed, you cannot use the pull chains. It works that way for every fan, make sure the pull chains are "on" and in the "high" position


----------

